

Revisiting “Ranking the popularity of programming languages”: creating tiers - craig552uk
http://www.drewconway.com/zia/?p=2892

======
Tipzntrix
This is very interesting stuff. What I'd like to know is how you could measure
the size of each project. Otherwise this could be easily skewed by a user
creating a ton of empty, unfinished, or even dummy projects once they have
heard about this study. There isn't really anything stopping them on GitHub.

As a last comment: The descending grey bands represent the rank quartiles,
e.g., the top band is the 100th percentiles, then 80th percentile, etc. If
there are 5 of them, doesn't that make them quintiles (which my spellchecker
claims isn't a word, haha)?

